# NY (New York)-Rescue rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Rats for adoption:

Hi,

Location: NY (Manhattan)
Contact: Breonne Rittinger <[email protected]>

Breonne has male and female albino (PEW, pink-eyed-white) rats for adoption. She says, "They are all super sweet and loving. Noooo biting at all!

"There are 4 young boys and 1 young girl around 2 months old and then 1 boy and 1 girl around 4 months old. I'm holding back the older boy as he is sick and I want to make sure he is healthy before finding a new home. He is a special little boy though!" 

These recently-rescued rats (info. forwarded below) are in need of a permanent home. Note: The two girls are a bonded pair, and the group of boys are all close...So, if one home can be found for the group of boys as a whole, that would be great, and the girls should definitely stay together.

Pauline:
The oldest of the group! She's super sweet and more on the calm side! She just wonders around and sniffs! 









Stella:
Pretty young. I'd say 2 months maybe. She's is a ball of energy and love! She's adorable. She loves to play with hands and explore. The girls are pretty close! They snuggle all the time!









Stewart:
He explores everything. He likes to run around and see everything then then goes to sleep. It's pretty adorable! 









Socks:
His name pretty much explains him. He love to play with socks. On or off you feet he love them! He's playful and loving! Gives kisses! 









Chubs:
He's our little pig! He loves food! He was the first to eat popcorn the first night we had them and loved it! He's super calm otherwise! He will fall asleep anywhere. Even in the food bowl! 









Bender:
He's is very enthusiastic. He is the first one to come say hello when we get near the cage! He loves to give kisses through the bars as well! He is also playful and will wrestle with your hands!









Please contact Breonne at
[email protected]
I do not have the rats or any other information.

Thank you,
Raquel


----------

